# Which guide rod spring to use?



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a G26 which I love. I'm the first to admit that I'm ignorant when it comes to the guide rod assembly. I keep seeing ads for replacement guide rods with captured springs in various weights. I can understand how a heavier assembly may reduce muzzle flip and recoil, but what does the heavier spring weight do? I think stock is 16# and you can get 10,14,18,20,and 22# replacements. What's the so-called advantage of going to a higher weight? Is it really worth the cost vs improvement? I use this gun as my daily carry.
Thanks for any info.

G26
G42
HighPoint .45JH
SCCY CPX-2
Charter Arms .25 Auto
S&W AR .226
Henery H001 .22S, 22R, 22LR
Marlin Model 60 .22LR


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolff Springs (Gunsprings.com) makes a non captive unit where you can change the springs without changing the entire unit (captive). Eventually you will need to change the springs. I use the standard weight springs. That is what the gun is designed to use. I just do not like a plastic guide rod assembly.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The sights are the only thing I change on my Glocks. IMO Glock builds a extremely reliable pistol right out of the box. Better off spending the money on practice ammo and range time.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I change the sights and the trigger. I like my Glocks, but prefer Tritium sights. And the pyramid trigger is miles ahead of the standard Glock.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DirtyDog:


> And the pyramid trigger is miles ahead of the standard Glock.


I'll second that! There's just something about plastic triggers, I always feel they are going to break at some point. Not only that I just like the looks of the anodized aluminum trigger. I have silver with the red safety. I only replaced the trigger and left the rest alone keeping the factory trigger pull. Also added Tru-glo day/night sights and Wolff non captive guide rod and stainless steel pins. Even though Glock's are good to go straight from the box it's fun to tinker with them.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I'll stick with the stock spring weight based on what's been posted. I might change to the stainless rod assembly just to get away from the plastic unit. I could never understand why they would use a plastic rod that is under so much pressure every time it cycles. I'm not saying they don't know what they are doing, it just seems better to have a rod that won't flex, bend or break.
The pyramid trigger is a good wish list item. I think it's too expensive for what I use my Glock for.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

When was the last time you saw someone have a problem because of the guide rod?
I saw one melt on YouTube. After they fired 2000 rounds as fast as possible. Didn't affect function. 
I think you're worrying about a problem that only exists in the minds of advertisers.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

DirtyDog....you're probably right on the rod. I bought the Glocks because they are the best hand gun out there. They wouldn't get that reputation if they built shoddy products. I'm sure a lot of testing went into every part they use. I really can't recall seeing any post where someone had a problem that wasn't connected to their own error. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

Military doesn't change to metal guide rods so plastic must work OK.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

My thought would be that using a heavier spring assembly would absorb more of the recoil if you are using a more powerful round *but* the contrary would be that it would also slam the slide forward with more force.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I changed to a stainless, very satisfied. Same

Glock did have an optional recall on slide spring assemblies. You'll have to research the exact models.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> I changed to a stainless, very satisfied. Same
> 
> Glock did have an optional recall on slide spring assemblies. You'll have to research the exact models.


I switched to one of those too, then to a non captive unit from "Gunsprings". Yeah, I know there's nothing wrong with the stock units, they do the job and as far as I know there have been no issues. I guess for me it's more of a psychological and esthetical sort of thing, it kind of cheapens the gun same with those plastic triggers and that thin little trigger safety. My two customized Glocks w/Lone Wolf ported barrels which I shortened by cutting of the last port, re-crowning and finishing the end along with polishing it to a mirror like finish. "Pyramid" anodized aluminum triggers w/red safety. Added stainless steel pins and white lettering. I've since added Trijicon night sights. I bought the extended slide release, but changed back to the originals as it would engage when my left thumb hit it under recoil, not good.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

des,
Very nice job, Great look :smt023


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> des,
> Very nice job, Great look :smt023


Why thank you "pic"! I appreciate that. I love working on guns, some I can't leave alone. Glock's in particular, turning otherwise ugly duckling's into somewhat of a beauty queen. Those "Lone Wolf" ported barrels with two ports were a little too long for my taste, that's why I shortened them leaving only one port. I don't know whether it reduces muzzle flip or not, I couldn't tell the difference. But it sure looks cool! That's what I was aiming for. The guns function flawlessly and accuracy hasn't been affected. And I love the look and feel of those "Pyramid Triggers".


----------



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

Every test I've seen it's hard to beat the quality or accuracy of a glock barrel. Unless your shooting lead or just want a custom show piece.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Speaking of Glocks......


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Real men don' t own Sigs, they own/shoot Glocks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

